# Are her feet webbed? Or is this normal?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel like a total noob for posting this but I have never looked closely at a dogs feet before. But I was playing with Helena last night and noticed her toes are connected by skin, didn't know if they were webbed or not?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Normal and do a search we just had this question about a week a ago and some people posted pictures of true webbed feet. All dogs have webbing that is normal


----------

